# Need insulation contractor



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I have various spots in my home that need insulation added
I was looking around with my IR camera and was less than impressed by existing insulation

I live in Pace
Please call Gary 384-2420 

Looking to get more efficient here


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Gary,

You didn't give many details, but it's not rocket science! You can buy the bags at HD or Lowes, and get the use of a machine for free. I worked for 2 big insulation companies, and ended up owning the 2nd. I'd be glad to help with any questions, etc.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

hebegb said:


> I have various spots in my home that need insulation added
> I was looking around with my IR camera and was less than impressed by existing insulation
> 
> I live in Pace
> ...


 We use Coastal Insulation for most of our jobs, but you can do it yourself...unless you want spray foam....which is by far the best...just expensive.
Just curious though....what sort of IR camera are you using....most IR cameras don't sense heat, just a reflectance of IR light. If you have the first type...great those are wicked expensive ($2000+ used) ...if you have the second (trail cam, sony handycam ect....) you can only see the difference in reflected IR light on surfaces, which probably has little to do with heat gain or loss. (water will look pitch black no mater the temp, and plants and trees will look white)
If you have the real deal....would you do my house!??


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a $5000 camera for my job
This camera tells all in terms of where my AC dollars are going
I can pinpoint where I need the insulation blown in

I have neither the time or the desire to go up in the attic!
Plus I want to do my garage so I can AC it sometimes


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

hebegb said:


> I have a $5000 camera for my job
> This camera tells all in terms of where my AC dollars are going
> I can pinpoint where I need the insulation blown in
> 
> ...


Well, sprayfoam insulation will cost less than the camera!:whistling:.....but cool....always wanted one of those toys!....and yes....attics are horrible.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

advanced insulation


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

hebegb said:


> I have various spots in my home that need insulation added
> I was looking around with my IR camera and was less than impressed by existing insulation
> 
> I live in Pace
> ...


Curious, ceiling/attic and or exterior/interior walls?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

If you decide to go the spray foam route give foamseal insulation a call. They are one of the top icynene (foam insulation) installers in the country. The owner is a real good dude and will make sure your satisfied. Located in Jay, FL. 

P.S. What more you spend on foam you gain back in a/c cost.


----------



## ford man (Mar 2, 2010)

If I were lisc. in Florida I would offer to help. Only in Alabama.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

icynene is just a name brand foam, fyi.. kinda like "give me a klennex"


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Retrofit of a house to foam must be ridiculous expensive

Only looking to fix blatant errors of shoddy builders


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

About $1 sq ft to remove and bag the existing blown insulation.


----------

